# Help choosing between litters



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I am unsure how to handle this situation. I talked with Kim at Rallhaus and I really liked her. She took a long time to talk with me and said herself that our home seems like the perfect place for one of her dogs (V *Nord II Suché Lazce,* IPO3, SVV2, SchH1, FPr 2 x SG *Nurma Dlha Roven*, SVV1)

She has a partner who has a litter planned for the perfect time that we will be able to bring a dog home... its set for May (Samer xRabia).

Litters - Current and Upcoming These are the planned breeding's that I am referring to.

Our purpose for the dog will be mostly family companion/protector but I will be doing rally as well. My son (currently 3) will start preschool this coming year so I will have the available time to give.

I guess my question/problem is a couple of things. First I dont know how to tell which blood lines are good and which are not. Kim told me that her partner will ask many questions (which is good) and breeds for her dogs to go to competition homes. She made it sound like her partner wouldnt be willing to consider us because this will be our first gsd and we will only be interested in rally for competing. 

I guess my concerns are as follows but not in any order,

First I dont want to get more dog than we can handle. I know this can be helped if I speak with the breeders. 

Second, I dont want to step on Kims toes by asking about her partners dogs though I dont know if this is a concern or not. I am not really sure how breeders feels about this sort of thing. 

Third I dont know what all these titles mean. Heres the link to Samber and Rabias info. ..::Eurosport K-9 Training and Import Services

Please let me know what you think and how I should handle this situation. My first concern is not to step on Kims toes as I very well may want to get a dog from her I am just trying to find out which way would be best for me to go.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Looking at the pedigrees, I agree with Kim. I think the Nord/Nurma litter would be better suited for a family companion with some rally obedience than the Samber/Rabias litter. Those dogs are going to want to _work_.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

IMO, the Samer x Rabia litter could give you "more dog" than you are looking for.

LOL, posted at the same time. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok, so maybe as a second dog... some years down the road once I _know_ I want to take it to the next level.

Thanks, this really helps me decide to go with Kim and Nurma's litter.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the posters for your situation, the first litter would most likely be better suited for what you want.

If it was "me" tho, I tell ya I'd be all over that Samber breeding


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I agree with the posters for your situation, the first litter would most likely be better suited for what you want.
> 
> If it was "me" tho, I tell ya I'd be all over that Samber breeding


That is EXACTLY how I feel. I LOVE those dogs (sable coloring is my favorite) but I have to be sensible too. If I get to much dog than I can handle I will be asking for it for sure!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My girl is out of a eurosport dog, and she is a spitfire. You'd think as I get older, I'd go for something a tad more laid back, but nooooo, I love those high energy dogs. And I always like a challenge..


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Narny said:


> That is EXACTLY how I feel. I LOVE those dogs (sable coloring is my favorite) but I have to be sensible too. If I get to much dog than I can handle I will be asking for it for sure!


As someone who does rescue work in Texas, I salute you. A lot of people choose based on looks and then the dog ends up with me a year later. Thank you for thinking of the dog's needs before your wants.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Emoore said:


> As someone who does rescue work in Texas, I salute you. A lot of people choose based on looks and then the dog ends up with me a year later. Thank you for thinking of the dog's needs before your wants.


No thanks is necessary but thank you. We want our next dog to be a member of our family. If we start off wrong (getting something we cant handle) then there will be no joy.... not for the dog and not for us.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Does Rallhaus actually breed or are they brokers for Eurosport? The Samer breeding is a Eurosport breeding for sure. Chances are it will be cheaper going through Eurosport.

..::Eurosport K-9 Training and Import Services


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

IllinoisGSD said:


> Does Rallhaus actually breed or are they brokers for Eurosport? The Samer breeding is a Eurosport breeding for sure. Chances are it will be cheaper going through Eurosport.
> 
> ..::Eurosport K-9 Training and Import Services


Rallhaus makes it clear on their website that Eurosport is their partner that they are advertising for. Their site links to Eurosport for the litter information. The WGSL litters on the Rallhaus site are Rallhaus dogs. 

It's not that uncommon for breeders to partner together and help advertise. You never know who might be looking for a Czech working dog and type in "German Shepherd Houston" and stumble across the Rallhaus site. Rallhaus can direct that customer to Eurosport, since they're not really in competition for the same type customer.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Emoore said:


> Rallhaus can direct that customer to Eurosport, since they're not really in competition for the same type customer.


Actually that isn't entirely true. Eurosport also breeds WGSL dogs now.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Kim does breed her own dogs... she just had a litter on the 2nd of this month. Though I wont be getting one of these I plan to go at around 5 weeks and see them and meet with Kim. I also want to meet Nurma though I think shes up in Brady right now so I am not sure if I will be able to see her or not. Her partner is the one who breeds the sables and she raises the red and tan. Others (the ones for sale on the site) say if they are from the  Czech Republic or what have you.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BlackGSD said:


> Actually that isn't entirely true. Eurosport also breeds WGSL dogs now.


Yeah I was referring to that litter. Too late to edit.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

For those wanting sables, but don't know if they can handle the demands of high drive working lines........there are breeders in America that have showline sables.....just a thought.


----------

